# Liste der "Top 100 Dirtiest Web sites" veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (25 August 2009)

Symantec hat einen Auszug aus seiner Liste veröffentlicht, bei der bereits der Besuch mit einem verwundbaren PC zu einer Infektion führen kann. Oftmals handelt es sich dabei zwar um eigentlich harmlose, aber schlecht gewartete Auftritte.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Malwaresearcher (22 Juli 2018)

Welche 100?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2018)

hust.. hust...  wegwisch den Staub von 9 Jahren..
https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...irtiest-Web-sites-veroeffentlicht-752949.html


> 25.08.*2009 *14:16 Uhr
> Symantec hat einen Auszug aus seiner "Top 100 Dirtiest Websites"-Liste veröffentlicht, bei der bereits der Besuch mit einem verwundbaren PC zu einer Infektion führen kann.
> ...
> ....
> Eine der betroffenen Webseiten, ein Forum für das Spiel "Magic the Gathering", hat daraufhin seine Pforten nun geschlossen.


https://www.news.com.au/technology/...s/news-story/a1c94f41a2855df4e24a9a74827285b9
Die Liste abzuarbeiten welche noch existieren hab ich weder Lust noch Zeit


----------

